# Hyatt Resale: Reasonable $s to pay for resale points?



## ackerdl (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

The fine folks over on the "Buying, Renting, Selling" forum saved me a ton of money by talking me down off the ledge and getting me to rescind my contract for a Gold week of 18,800 points at Hyatt Pinon Pointe --- they talked some sense into me and made me realize what I had already heard before:  Resale is way cheaper, and the only significant things I lose are the ability to transfer for Hyatt Credit Card Points and the ability to upgrade my ownership to a higher level through Hyatt in the future. 

The folks on that board referred me to this board with my other main question:  How much is a reasonable figure or range to pay for a Resale of:

1880 points?
2000 points?
2200 points?

I realize that the resale purchase has to pass Hyatt's right of first refusal, so it can't be totally low-ball.  However, I want to get a fair deal.

I'm also thinking that I would like the purchase to be at a low-cost maintenance location like Pinon Pointe in Arizona, but I am open to advice.

In short, based upon our recent 1-week stay at Pinon Pointe my wife and I are very sold on Hyatt in terms of the people, the facility and this general location.  The people especially treated us phenomenally.  The only thing we are not sold on is the direct-buy price.

Any advice on sorting thru and making a resale decision over the next 6 months?  If there is an earlier thread that partially or fully discusses my question, I'd be happy for the referral.

Thanks in advance!  

Dave


----------



## Kal (Aug 20, 2014)

First, you did the right thing in walking away from purchasing directly from the developer. Resale is the ONLY way to go.

Now, you will have to make a few decisions with regard to the resale purchase. Most importantly, the number of points. As a general rule, the more points the better so as to maximize options for getting reservations at various resorts during the year. High season weeks are always the highest point value. I suggest you look at the points chart for the various resorts and weeks then do a "what if" exercise to see what resorts and weeks work best for your travel scenarios. Also, the maintenance fee is the same for 1880, 2000 & 2200 point ownership.

The next decision is the resort to purchase. As a rule, it is always best to own at a resort where you would be happy to stay. That becomes a secure fall back option in the event you can't get into some other desired location. BTW, Sedona might not be the perfect location during the full year. They do have seasons where the daytime high exceeds 100 or the low is near freezing.

Now, the purchase price. That number is clearly a function of the resort. The economically priced resorts are the Key West Beach House, Puerto Rico, and Sedona. The high end includes Aspen, Beaver Creek and Maui.

Your challenge is to get the best price for the specific weeks you have in mind for the desired resort. As an example, I am aware of a situation where you could purchase a Sedona 1880 point week for about $5-6K. To me that's a good price but a 2000 or 2200 point week will be at a premium.

For Hyatt right of first refusal, I wouldn't even worry about it as it doesn't even appear to be in the HRC business plan.

 Hope this helps!



ackerdl said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> The fine folks over on the "Buying, Renting, Selling" forum saved me a ton of money by talking me down off the ledge and getting me to rescind my contract for a Gold week of 18,800 points at Hyatt Pinon Pointe --- they talked some sense into me and made me realize what I had already heard before: Resale is way cheaper, and the only significant things I lose are the ability to transfer for Hyatt Credit Card Points and the ability to upgrade my ownership to a higher level through Hyatt in the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## ondeadlin (Aug 20, 2014)

You also should be very aware of maintenance fees.  In general, the fractional properties such as Breckenridge and Beaver Creek have much higher fees than the week-based properties, as much as $5,000+ annually.

There's almost no difference in resale price between the 2000 and 2200 point weeks.  They typically sell for $9,000 and up on eBay.  I've seen 1880 point weeks sell for as little as $4,000 and as much as $7,000 plus.  Below 1880 points, the price point is typically $3,000 or less.


----------



## austdav (Aug 20, 2014)

[DELETED:  Advertising is not permitted in the discussion forums.  You can find our classifieds listed as MARKETPLACE at the top of the forum.]


----------



## austdav (Aug 20, 2014)

It is very important to own in hyatt where you want to go and what week you want to be there. I live in pa and own hyatt in texas. thought i was buying a point system like hilton but trust me hyatt is not that easy.  a 2200 point package is usally for weeks 7,51,52. Past that a 2000 package will get you about any other week at basic resorts in hyatt. i paid 6500 for a 2000 point pkg in san antonio and am on my second yr and already trying to sell it because I live in pa and home week is so important. Points would be good if you live close to a lot of resorts in hyatt that way you could do short trips. Hyatt only has a limited # of resorts and half of them are hard to get into especially if you dont know a year or so in advance of where you want to go. Also a lot of there resorts are all 2 bedrooms so they take all your pnts in 1 wk unless you go off season. Cant borrow or roll over pnts either unless you want put in a 60 day out only booking. Not saying hyatt is bad it just dont work for me.  A lot of their resorts are not as readily available as they let on. Had more info in first message but i guess it was taken off because of contact info from seller. sorry only been tug member couple days. If you have more questions or can let what your looking to do i could help you more Dave


----------



## DAman (Aug 20, 2014)

austdav said:


> Hyatt only has a limited # of resorts and half of them are hard to get into especially if you dont know a year or so in advance of where you want to go. Also a lot of there resorts are all 2 bedrooms so they take all your pnts in 1 wk unless you go off season.



The sweet spot for Hyatt is 6 months.  Since a lot of people do nothing with their HRPP week(meaning they don't reserve it) it automatically goes into the pool of rooms available at the 6 month mark.  I have had lots of success getting into Pinon Pointe and Highlands Inn at the 6 month mark.  I even saw some Highlands Inn New Years Eve rooms come available last year.

Also you have II as an option too.  You have to make sure to move your points to EEE within two months of your HRPP expiring.

It does make it tough to use the Hyatts and the internal trading system if you are not within driving distance.  

I am still chasing down time at the Northstar Lodge-which is now tougher since the sale to Welk.


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan (Aug 21, 2014)

buy where you want to go, in case there is some un-expected changes in the future.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Aug 29, 2014)

*Buy and trade is great in Hyatt*

I recommend buy 2  Pinon Point Gold Weeks at 1,880 each to have 2,200 for a diamond week and the left over points for a four night or two four night vacations in smaller units.  

Pinon Point has the lowest maintenance fees and many resorts are easy to get into if you wait list a year ahead.  Coconut, Pinon Point, Wild Oak, Beach House and Windward have lots of units available six months out.  I reserved Hyatt Grand Aspen one year ahead for a summer week.  I even saw Mountain Lodge and Main Street at the six month ahead date for some of weeks 1-6.  You want to ski week 7 or 52 - then pay $50,000 for that specific week.  Otherwise, I think Pinon Point is great for a flexible traveler.

you might also consider renting at two or three resorts before you decide to buy.  Kal says to buy where you want to vacation, and, Kal is the number one authority on Hyatt.  Maybe you need to rent a few time to determine where to buy.


----------

